# Can I bring DVDs and CDs?



## krakow (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone
We arrive in a few weeks and are shipping personal effects. Are we allowed to bring DVDs and CDs? Apart from pornography, what else is regarded as offensive? Do I risk confiscation?
thanks heaps.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

HI and welcome to the forum,

Yes, you can bring cd's and dvd's in.

The only stipulation is that they are not religiously offensive, politically offensive, or morally offensive ( ie pornography, anti -Islamic material etc)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would leave any pirated copies behind though. I was told by a friend that pirated copies are confiscated though I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that you can buy a 'dodgy' DVDs in Dubai!!! Original DVDs & CDs are fine though.


----------



## krakow (Jul 31, 2008)

Great, thanks for your help!


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

*beware drugs*

not class A, but over the counter in UK, USA. There is a long list of banned items.
Ensure you have copies of any prescriptions for any medication that you bring in.

But as previously mentioned it is illegal to bring in pirate DVD, but it is no problem to buy them once here, or even rent them.

Lastly Viaga, is illegal to import, but every chemist stocks, and at a very good price.....


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Gulfstreamaviator said:


> Ensure you have copies of any prescriptions for any medication that you bring in.


It's probably safer to leave any prescription medicine behind. If it's on the banned list, you could still have a problem.

Pirate DVDs seem to be fine if brought in with personal luggage. Shipped goods are scrutinised more carefully - Dubai duty-free limits.


----------

